# Hidden for years



## KnotPatron (Mar 9, 2015)

Good day all.
In my neighbours garage I noticed this machine. 
I've seen it before but never realised what it was . Since I've joined LJ I've realised what it actually is.
A humungus scroll saw.
My neighbour says he hasn't touched it since he bought it 15 or 20 years ago.
can't be bothered since he doesn't know how to get a working manual for it. 
His actual problem is that he does not know where to get blades or info on the blade holders.
It looks like the top blade holder has a spring in it to keep tension.
It's not like other saws that you can 'twang'the blade , he says.
It works fine. We started it. Runs smooth.
so…... i said to him that if I find out stuff about this saw … can I maybe buy it?
Sadly he said no but I'm more than welcome to use it anytime. 
I think he hesitated just a fraction too long….. so I might just be able to convince him to part with it. Lol.

















Bottom blade holder.









Top blade holder.









Illegible logo










It has 2 driving fan belts. And weighs a ton.
Has anyone any ideas or more info on this saw?
Your help might just get me this saw… (maybe ?)
Thank you all
Kay.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

No idea… best bet would be to ask over at the OWWM site. If anybody can identify it, they can.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I picked one up like this at a yard sale. I called it thumper as it thumped when it ran. Good thing it was heavy cast iron. I later picked up an Hitachi for about $150 then came across a Dewalt on craigslist and gave the Hitachi to my son in law.

Anyway. I don't know how this one compares to the first one I had but when I got the Hitachi it was night and day to compare how they cut. I had no idea that the old thumper was just an old tired design that cut slowly and not too accurately, the low cost new hitachi was miles above it. Now, i can't say that about all old tools as I've got some and they really do the job but in this case it was better that I not have it and glad it eventually bit the dust.


----------



## kepy (Mar 5, 2012)

I would say it is not worth the effort. Years ago, I had an old Delta like that and it worked fine. However, the spring tensioner is hard on the finer blades that are in use today. I also found that if you use it regularly the oil bath in the bottom fills with sawdust and has to be cleaned.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

We called these saws a "Jig Saw" back in the fifties. This was before there were hand held "jig saws". The spring limits the tension that can be put on the blade. Thicker and larger blades were used with this type of saw requiring less tension.


----------



## KnotPatron (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you all for your input.
We discussed the possibility of other scroll saws.
The thing is that we're really rural. What we have is what we have.
You guys are lucky in the States. A million products. suppliers. competition, etc.
sure it's easy to get another one….. but the logistics just to get into the nearest town is a mission on its own.
There are 3 major cities here that might have a few stores that stock scroll saws. But they are all the likes of Ryobi. B&D. And all the other neon labels. 
There are a few box stores in the major centres. They all stock a product 'Fragram'
scroll saw blades.but this does not fit this saw. 
It's a unique machine. It still has life and a future. It might be slow or whatever… It might not even be good for wood…who knows?
Thank heaven for the Internet. But here in Swaziland it's REALLY difficult ….
that's why I'm asking for the collective brain of LJ masters to help with a solution.


----------



## KnotPatron (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all. 
(Scrollgirl ) Sheila Landry was wonderful enough to send me 
Rick Hutcheson from http://www.scrollsaws.com details.
I contacted him and he said it looks like a Delta 40-440
Also….. For 20 years this saw has sat not being used for the sole reason of my neighbour, that these blades are scarce. Rick Hutcheson suggested that we use a coping saw blade and knock out the pins.
EUREKA !!!!!!! IT'S ALIVE !!!!
Are we going to have fun.
Thanks Sheila and Rick….. and everyone


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Hi all.
> (Scrollgirl ) Sheila Landry was wonderful enough to send me
> Rick Hutcheson from http://www.scrollsaws.com details.
> I contacted him and he said it looks like a *Delta 40-440*


Yeah… sorta, kinda, if you turn you head a bit and squint 

Same basic design, but there are some obvious differences such as the upper arm casting is different, as is the lower base and gear cover. One sure way to tell though; Delta cast the actual part numbers into pretty much every part they made, so you would see part numbers starting with "NSS" on various bits and pieces (you can find the part numbers in the manual linked to below). For example, the upper arm would have "NSS 236" cast into it like shown here:









(from the VM web site)

It might be another companies knock off of a Delta though, and may be very, very similar in operation. The Delta 24" (40-440) was made for a long time and has quite a loyal following, so it's possible. If so, you can take a look at the manual (can be found here) and see if it might apply to the operation of your saw. Pictures of the 40-440 can be found at the vintagemachinery site so you can see the differences.

Anyway - very glad you got it back into operation. Hate to see any old machinery just sit around lonely and unloved. I'm sure you will have a blast using it and making sawdust!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## KnotPatron (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry…..my mistake. ...huge!
he said he's never seen one like that but it's similar to a *Delta*. 
It was I that looked on the Internet and presumed it was the 40-440 .
All the images seem to fit this profile.
I'm sorry for the confusion. Shucks. .. how quick I can get someone in trouble.
Thanks *Brad*.you're a peach. It's a mission to run over to the neighbours every time. Even though I have photos
there's always something I've missed. You're right it could be a knock off.
*Sorry Rick*. ... I'm off to hospital to remove my foot from my mouth.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I agree with Brad, that's not a 40-440. More than likely a knockoff. Doesn't mean it's a bad saw, but with these things parts can be kinda hard to find, and are almost always needed. OWWM can help, but not if it's an import.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Sorry…..my mistake. ...huge!
> he said he s never seen one like that but it s similar to a Delta.
> It was I that looked on the Internet and presumed it was the 40-440 .
> All the images seem to fit this profile.


Not a problem, and not really that huge 

It's very similar, so take a look at the manual I pointed to and see if any of it applies. Chances are the head and blade mechanisms are functionally similar, so it might give you some ideas. And above all, have fun with it!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## KnotPatron (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry…. ..re post.


----------

